# What's the craziest thing you have done in the past year?



## bragi (Mar 24, 2015)

A few months ago me and my only friend were on our way home when we saw my crush and a bunch of her friends jumping in the ocean. I live in Iceland so the ocean is pretty cold even during summer. I decided to join them even though I didn't have a towel or a swimsuit. I jumped in the ocean in my underwear in front of 7 people including my crush. I had a blast and I'm so proud of myself.

Have you done anything out of the ordinary something crazy in the past year?


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

A couple friends and I started singing Bohemian Rhapsody to a random pregnant lady in Walmart.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I ate a piece of cabbage without being forced.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow that's awesome! A couple months ago I ran up the down escalator in the mall...lol.


----------



## Subatomic (Oct 2, 2014)

I pulled an all nighter the day before an exam (My life is very boring, I know!)


----------



## LuceMala (May 17, 2015)

i just want luv said:


> I ate a piece of cabbage without being forced.


:O You rebel


----------



## Hyperkid (Jan 26, 2014)

i went outside


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Join this forum.


----------



## Anxious Universe (May 17, 2015)

Joining sas.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

(Tried to) smoke a cigarette


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went night fishing next to a cemetery. All I can think of atm. A reservoir near me has a fishing platform that is just across a small one way street from a cemetery. Was my first time ever fishing there and decided to go on impulse at 1 am. Didn't catch any fish.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I went to work, biggest adrenaline rush ever! No, but seriously, the craziest thing I've done this past years is dye my hair slightly lighter than black. :/


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Jumped in, head first, no holds barred, all-in, no fear, for a girl that I don't even know feels the same about me.

And now, I may be falling flat on my face lmao. God when will I ever learn. She's way out of my league. What was I thinking man.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmm... went abroad to get a tattoo. It was scary but worth it.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

got drunk on new years eve


----------

